# Molly & Minnie



## Cheyena Dowler (Mar 6, 2021)

First set of kids! We had some trouble with Minnie (the one on the left.) Mama rejected her as soon as she was born, and she was really weak, and could barely walk. But, they're two weeks old now and doing great!! This picture was taken about 4 days old!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Too stinking cute!!!!!!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my gosh. So adorable!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe..so adorable. Glad both are thriving!! And love their names


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Adorable. My 6 year old daughter is Molly and our first kid born 3 weeks ago is Minnie! Fabulous names!!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh my goodness me. They remind me of the first image you see of "babe". They look sooo frikin cute.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awww! Congratulations! 🥰 😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww adorable.


----------

